# Spec-v



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

look... i know that spec-v and v-spec are used to correlate the highest "trim level" when it comes to nissans.... but what exactly does the "V" stand for???? i called my local nissan dealer and they didn't know and i have asked this question on multiple forums and no one seems to know the answer... anyone???


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

Victory


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

Kharne said:


> *Victory *



Indeed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spec v doesn't mean anything. they were gonna name the SER spec V a V spec, but the nissan heads told them "hell no!" for good reason. The Spec V is no victory spec, lol.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

It sure as hell isn't


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

The Spec V is doing fairly well in the Speed World Challenge........especially for being its first season and starting late and have a bad first few races. I think it just got its first pole.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*v-spec*

actually it means Victory Specification, thats what it means


----------



## driving_bear (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry guys you are all wrong V-Spec = Very Special and it aint just trim V-Spec's kick ass. not joking about very special.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> look... i know that spec-v and v-spec are used to correlate the highest "trim level" when it comes to nissans.... but what exactly does the "V" stand for???? i called my local nissan dealer and they didn't know and i have asked this question on multiple forums and no one seems to know the answer... anyone???



i always thought it was victory spec, and spec V was actually spec (five)..? dunno.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

i know it's victory, but there's a site that claims V=*Velocity* specification.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

they could have called it v spec if it wasn't a sentra with stiff springs, a niffty interior and a hertz rental fleet altima motor hooked to a notchy maxima gear box

;-)

j/k much love for the specs


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

no love for the specs here. sentra stinks.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

barney said:


> no love for the specs here. sentra stinks.


Well this is the skyline section...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wooooooo!!!!! look at my name!!! 

i'm sticking to my 240sx for now


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

LOL.... isnt V-SPEC is somekinda valve timing meaning??? like VTEC ???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vspec means victory specificationes. how dare you compare vspec to honda's vtec??









kinda going off topic..but
nur spec means nuremberg specificationes right?? what does mspec stand for??


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

no no i meant its somekinda valve timing meaning that wat im saying


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

hahaha comparing vtec with vspec??? you got balls. aint nowhere near each other, vtec is nothing close to a vspec. vspec is all about the awd system, etc., notice when a skyline gtr has vspec, it also has awd. now the r32 gtr rwd werent v-specs, just plain ol' rwd gtr's then there's r32 gtr vspec, you should be competent to know whta that is. 

vspec II nurs --> :thumbup: or r33 vspec -->400r :thumbup:


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

a ha ic now lol... well then does nissan have special valve timing.. and wat its called?? cause i rarely hear about it.....


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

Cvtc


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> hahaha comparing vtec with vspec??? you got balls. aint nowhere near each other, vtec is nothing close to a vspec. vspec is all about the awd system, etc., notice when a skyline gtr has vspec, it also has awd. now the r32 gtr rwd werent v-specs, just plain ol' rwd gtr's then there's r32 gtr vspec, you should be competent to know whta that is.
> 
> vspec II nurs --> :thumbup: or r33 vspec -->400r :thumbup:


ho my [email protected] [email protected], you are kidding me right? All R32, R33, and R34 GT-R's are AWD. Vspec or non-VSPEC, all GT-R's are AWD. Please don't spread misinformation.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> spec v doesn't mean anything. they were gonna name the SER spec V a V spec, but the nissan heads told them "hell no!" for good reason. The Spec V is no victory spec, lol.


Come on Mike, no, maybe it's not a victory in performance and reliabilty compared to other Nissans, but it does have a rather low price tag and isn't a bad looking car. Umm, and do they handle pretty well. Ok, it's not any major Victory (the spec V is of course only finishing up her third year run...) but you still gotta give the spec some props, rite?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> ho my [email protected] [email protected], you are kidding me right? All R32, R33, and R34 GT-R's are AWD. Vspec or non-VSPEC, all GT-R's are AWD. Please don't spread misinformation.


you are pretty stupid. r32's came rwd before, dumbfuck. around the beginning of the gtr32's, bitch. THEN CAME THE AWD VERSIONS. b-i-t-c-h.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow I thought all GTR's were AWD too... 
Can you post where you got the info that the early R32 GTR's were RWD?
And theres no need for that kind of language.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> you are pretty stupid. r32's came rwd before, dumbfuck. around the beginning of the gtr32's, bitch. THEN CAME THE AWD VERSIONS. b-i-t-c-h.


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

You mate, are typical of most (not all) American Skyline fans....you don't know a THING!!!!!!

Gibson motor sport got hold of one of the first Skyline GTR's (Not to be confused with the RWD R31 GTS-R) and they were 4WD from word go. Issues with the early production 4WD system led to come cars running with the front half-shafts (CV's) removed, hence running in RWD mode (this only for the race version in Australian Group A races....)

No RWD skyline from R32 onwards, had the GTR prefix. They were normally called the GTS-T as std RWD cars. Other versions of the R32 like the GX etc ran CA18DE motors (lol), and others like the GTS-T ran a RB20DET. Other motors in the R32 range include a RB25DE non VVT, RB20e, RB20DE etc.... 

The GTR versions of the pre production R32's were all 4WD so that blows your theroy out of the water......Infact the first 500 GTR's built were part of the Group A Homologation run, so they ALL had to be 4WD otherwise they wouldn't be able to compete in 4WD mode in group A races.....

I think you may be confused with release dates etc, the original R32 Skyline was released in June/July 1989, with the GTR model being covered a month later by the motoring press, by then the Homogation run was in full swing.... 

Please be civil, and when your wrong accept it and don't go abusing people....I suggest you apologise to BNR32......

Oh and Nissan don't harp on about their VVT system and Variable intakes....probably because some of their famed engines sometimes go without....eg SR20DET doesn't have a variable intake like the CA18DE etc.....but does have vvt (S13 SR20DET and S14 SR20's up) on the cams....


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

i read bout it, sorry i cant post proof cuz i didnt get the info on the net(only apologizing im doin), but i know r32 came rwd before. i read it back in japan. but then again, maybe he made it rwd, removed the 4wd fuse. bitch.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

All GTR Skylines from R32 onward ARE 4WD........

Yes the RWD GTS-T was released a month before the GTR, but that is NOT a GTR....lol.....

I still suggest you apologise.......


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> All GTR Skylines from R32 onward ARE 4WD........
> 
> Yes the RWD GTS-T was released a month before the GTR, but that is NOT a GTR....lol.....
> 
> I still suggest you apologise.......


i know the gtst is not a gtr, lol. 


and fine, sorry 


damn, ive been owned. :thumbdwn:


----------



## silverxtac (May 12, 2004)

*spec v*



MCHNHED said:


> look... i know that spec-v and v-spec are used to correlate the highest "trim level" when it comes to nissans.... but what exactly does the "V" stand for???? i called my local nissan dealer and they didn't know and i have asked this question on multiple forums and no one seems to know the answer... anyone???


Spec v stands for the way the supension is set up. If you own a spec v look under your car it is easier to see it from the back of the car. you will see the supension looks like and upside down v.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> nur spec means nuremberg specificationes right??


Not Nur Spec, just Nür for Nürburgring.



vsp3c said:


> what does mspec stand for??


Mizuno after Kazutoshi Mizuno. Softer, more luxury oriented version.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Sami said:


> Not Nur Spec, just Nür for Nürburgring.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizuno after Kazutoshi Mizuno. Softer, more luxury oriented version.


vspec has been...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

quit posting "don't steal our bandwidth" pix..

ty for the info sami


----------

